# Transformatori >  Kā aprēķināt transformatora tinumus?

## marizo

Tiku pie diezgan lielas transformatora serdes no kaut kāda lampenieka televizora. Domāju uztīt tur trafu, taču atdūros pret to, ka vajag uztīt primāro tinumu.
Tad nu tā.. 
Kur varētu atrast, cik lielu jaudu var dabūt no tās serdes?
Cik resnu prim tinumu tīt (220V)? Cik vijumus?
Varbūt ir kaut kādas tabulas, aptuveni aprēķini.. ?

----------


## Didzis

Ja Tu gribi tīt to trafu izglītošanās nolūkos, tad jārēķina viss no sākuma. Aprēķinu piemēri ir ļoti daudzās mācību grāmatās pat latviešu valodā. Ja gribi ātru rezultātu, tad paņem ejošu lampinieka trafu(ar lampu televizoriem pilnas paspārnes) un pārtin tikai sekundāro tinumu, jo primāro inženieri jau pirms kādiem trīsdesmit gadiem ir izrēķinājuši un neko vairāk Tev izspiest neizdosies. Uz visiem televizoru trafiem jauda ir rakstīta virsū.

----------


## marizo

Nav tā primārā tinuma. ir tikai pakavveida serde. Visu notinu nost, jo zem primārā apakšā bija uztīts alumīnija sekundārais, kur nāca ārā 5V, laikam kvēles spriegums tām lampām. Tur vispār nekā prātīga ārā nenāca- 4 vai 5 reizes 5V, un tad kaut kādi 180V. nu tas būtu uz abām spolēm kopā=2*90V. Tādēļ nolēmu visu izjaukt.
Tad vēl radās tāds jautājums- pastūzim vajag divpolāro barošanu. Ja es gribu stereo, tad kā man būtu labāk taisīt?
Varētu taisīt tikai 2 primāros, bet domāju, ka neatradīšu tik resnu lakoto stiepli, tādēļ domāju katram kanālam savus sekundāros.
Sanāk, ka vajag 4 sekundāros.
a)Uz vienas spoles vienam kanālam un uz otras- otram, abus sekundāros paralēli?
b) dalīt sekundāros uz pusēm pa abām spolēm, kā tam trafam bija defaultā?
Nu un tur jau vēl variantus var izdomāt, bet kā būtu labāk?

----------


## G-man

Ja saproti angliski vari palasīt šitās lapas par trafiem:
http://sound.westhost.com/xfmr.htm
http://sound.westhost.com/xfmr2.htm
http://sound.westhost.com/articles/xfmr3.htm

----------


## Epis

ja intresē vari pamodelēt savus transformātora timumus MagNet programmā 
http://www.infolytica.com/en/products/magnet/ studentu versija ir pa velti un dabūsi 2D rezultāus + varēsi magnētiskos laukus redzēt un papētīt  ::  tur pamācībā ir vienkārši piemēri transformātoru tinumu aprēķiniem. (es apts skatījos parasto mangētu mangētiskos laukus un viņu spēku!)  
šitas ir labs variants ja negribi pats pēc formulām reiķināt.

----------


## Obsis

Oh boy, 
da paņem 9.klaes fizikas mācību grāmatu un atgādinies. 

Vijumu skaits dalīts ar spriegumu (V/vij)=50/S kur S ir cm2 izteikts serdes šķērsgriezuma laukums, kuru aptver attiecīgā spole. Faktiski ja ir supermateriāla serde var 50 vietā likt 38 bet ne mazāk. Normāli lieto 42...43 vai 45, bet pie 50 garantēti derēs jebkura vissūnainākā serde. Var uztīt 100 vij un izmērīt španni, pie kiuras TUKŠGAITAS strāva kļūst lielāka par 10% no maksimāli pieļaujamās attie\cīgajam vada diametram. Tā tad ar ir max pieļ španne uz katriem 100 vij.

Max opieļaujamo STRĀVU rēķina no J, kur J ieteicams zem 2,5 A/mm2 bet 3 būtu jāuzskata par vislielāko iekšējiem spoles tinumiem. ārējiem ar gaišo izolāciju var atļauties 4, bet ja trafs domāts īslaicīgi atkārtotai ekspluatācijai līdz 5 minūtēm uz stundu, tad 5 A/mm2. J=I/S kur S ir vada šķērsgriezuma laukums

Trafam noteikti jāpārbauda pirms tīšanas vai nav pārsniegrta gabarītjauda, citādi nesatilps tinumi. Gabarītjauda ir N(W) =k(cu)*(V/vij)*QJ kur Q ir serdes LOGA laukums (katra loga ja tie vaitrāki) mm2, J ir A/mm2 un k ir resniem vadiem tinot "kārtīgi" 0,55 bet tieviem 0,35. Tinot "vnavalom " resniem 0,35 un tieviem 0,18.

Ja tie nav 50 Hz, tad cik reizes lielāka f tik reizes mazāk jātin pēc te dotās f-las.

----------


## zzz

Khmmmmmm, masveidiigus nekropostus jau nu gan nav ieteicams taisiit.

----------


## juris90

> Nav tā primārā tinuma. ir tikai pakavveida serde. Visu notinu nost, jo zem primārā apakšā bija uztīts alumīnija sekundārais, kur nāca ārā 5V, laikam kvēles spriegums tām lampām. Tur vispār nekā prātīga ārā nenāca- 4 vai 5 reizes 5V, un tad kaut kādi 180V. nu tas būtu uz abām spolēm kopā=2*90V. Tādēļ nolēmu visu izjaukt.
> Tad vēl radās tāds jautājums- pastūzim vajag divpolāro barošanu. Ja es gribu stereo, tad kā man būtu labāk taisīt?
> Varētu taisīt tikai 2 primāros, bet domāju, ka neatradīšu tik resnu lakoto stiepli, tādēļ domāju katram kanālam savus sekundāros.
> Sanāk, ka vajag 4 sekundāros.
> a)Uz vienas spoles vienam kanālam un uz otras- otram, abus sekundāros paralēli?
> b) dalīt sekundāros uz pusēm pa abām spolēm, kā tam trafam bija defaultā?
> Nu un tur jau vēl variantus var izdomāt, bet kā būtu labāk?


 tev vajag vienu primaro un divus sekundaros( vienu sekundaro sadali divas daļas un bus divpolara barošana.)
marizo lūk ko tev vajag http://www.electroncity.narod.ru/download.htm ielādē un rēķini.

----------


## Obsis

Kāda vjadzība PARASTU trafu modelēt ar tik smalkām lietām kā MagNet.
Okay, ja tas ir impulsu trafs augstām frekvencēm uz smalkiem ferītiem un vēl smalkākiem tinumiem gadījumos, kad lomu sāk spēlēt starptinumu kapacitātes un mijinduktivitātes. NU BET AR ĀRĀ PARASTĀ TĪKLA TRAFĀ TĀDA NEKĀ NAFFFF

Iedošu piemēru: 
Serdei Š plāksnes vidējās ļipas platums ir 2 cm. Analoģiski P serdei pakas platums ir 2 cm
Š veida serdei pakas biezums ir 3 cm. Vai P serdei lapas platums ir 3 cm. 
Tātad serdes šķērsgreizuma laukums ir 6 cm2
Tātad, izvēloties piesātinājumu raksturojošo koeficientu vidēji spēcīgu teiksim 45, tad Volti uz Vijumu =45/6=7,5

Tātad tīkla pusē jāietin 220*7,5 vijumi, bet sekundārajā (pieņemsim ka 12 Voltu) pusē jāietin 12*7,5 vijumi.

Vai tas bija tik baisulīgi sarežģīti, ka vērts kaut ko modelēt, instalēt programmas, un lekt ārā no biksēm???

----------


## Obsis

Postscriptum:
Protms, allaž jau māc ziņkārība - aber CIK lielu španni šitentais trafs būtu spejīgs paciest? Varbūt no tiem 2 vai 3 tūkstošiem vijumu veselus piecus vijumus es būtu varējis ietaupīt? Protams, ja tā ir trafu vairumpartija ar identiskām serdēm, tad šāds jautājums ir ļoti vietā. Kamēr vienam trafam uz nezināma materiāla no nezināmas partijas serdes es dumāku jautājumu pēdējos 300 gados, kopš izgudrota elektrība, nesu dzidējis.
Tātad darām tā: sarēķinām primārā tinuma vada maksimāli pieļaujamo strāvu pie atļautā strāvas blīvuma. Parasti pēdējo ņem 2,5 līdz 3 Ampēri uz kvadrātmilimetru vada šķērsgriezuma (pēc gaļas, t.i. vara). Pieņemsim, ka tur ietīts 0,8 mm vads, tātad šķērsgriezums būs krugom da okolo om5 mm2. Tātad vads izturēs maksimums 1,5 Ampērus, ja vien negribi to nodedzināt.

No šīs strāvas izrēķini 5 līdz maksimums 10%. Tātad 70 līdz 150 miliampēri. Tā ir maksimāli pieļaujamā tukšgaitas strāva. Nav lielas atšķirības vai 5% vai 10%, jo piemēram ja pie 220V būs pirmie, tad jau pie 220,4 būs otrie (skaitļi no pirksta izzīsti).

Tagad saslēdz slēgumu: pie LATR~a pieslēdz trau, kam virknē ar primāro tinumu ieslēgts maiņstrāvas ampermetrts uz 200 mA. Sekundārajam tinumam nekas nedrīkst būt pieslēgts. Audzē spriegumu tikmēr, kamēr sasniedz izvelēto 95% ekonomiskumu vai 90% ekonomiskumu. Ņem vērā, ka 220 V tīklā 10% paaugstināts spriegums drīkst būt ilgstoši, bet vairākas stundas španne drīst sasniegt pat +20% je 220+44=264 Voltus. Tos trafam būtu jāspēj izturēt nenodegot.

Ļoti retos gadījumos superminimikro izmēra trafiem, īpaši Japāņi, pieļauj tukšgaitas strāvu 50% no maksimālās un attiecīgi slodzes jaudu 50% no trafa aprēķinātās gabarītjaudas. Protams fuj, slikti un ļoti slikti, tomēr praktiski tā var samazināt IZMĒRUS UN MASU lidz teorētiski vismazākajam izmēram, ja vien mērķis ir tā vērts (neiesaku tā rīkoties).

----------


## Obsis

trafu nevis trau. klaviere sagrabējusi. Un acis pierē līkas.

----------

